# Is it safe to free a pigeon that has been with me for three months and which doesn't



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Three months ago I found a baby pigeon hanging from a tree in front of my house. It was there for a long time and was trying to free itself but couldn't. We helped him get off the tree but one of his legs was badly injured, so I took it to the vet and took care of it but unfortunately part of the leg fell off after a month. Since it was winter and it was a baby pigeon i kept it until now which is three months. I feed the bird 2 or 3 times a day with syringe. I never intended to have a pet pigeon in my house and I really don't want the bird to be dependent on me. I want it to be free and with other pigeons. I waited so that the weather gets warmer but still don't know if it's right to release him now... It is becoming more and more dependent on me and that's not what I want. What should I do now? What's the right thing to do? I don't want it to be imprisoned in my house forever.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If he is disabled and becoming dependent, would look for a home for him with someone who keeps pigeons. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please don't just put him outside to fend for himselve. He won't survive. You can try a soft release: Start leaving him ouside during the day in a little cage to get used to the environment. Also put his food and water inside there. Take him inside at night. Then after about 2 weeks, open the cage and let him come out by himself. Spend some time with him in your garden. He might follow you back into the house, but that will be ok. Over time he will start spending more time ouside and might only come back for a safe spot to sleep and for food. He won't know where to find food as he was raised by a human. So he will have the best of both worlds. This will be easy if you don't have other animals.

Recently I decided to open up part of my aviary for my ferals and 2 rock pigeons to come and go as they please. The ferals stay close to the aviary during the day but the 2 rock pigeons are outside most of the day and only come back to sleep at night. So I'm glad I made that decision.


----------



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

cwebster said:


> If he is disabled and becoming dependent, would look for a home for him with someone who keeps pigeons. Thank you for helping him!


Thank you! Although I'm not sure they will take good care of him


----------



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Please don't just put him outside to fend for himselve. He won't survive. You can try a soft release: Start leaving him ouside during the day in a little cage to get used to the environment. Also put his food and water inside there. Take him inside at night. Then after about 2 weeks, open the cage and let him come out by himself. Spend some time with him in your garden. He might follow you back into the house, but that will be ok. Over time he will start spending more time ouside and might only come back for a safe spot to sleep and for food. He won't know where to find food as he was raised by a human. So he will have the best of both worlds. This will be easy if you don't have other animals.
> 
> Recently I decided to open up part of my aviary for my ferals and 2 rock pigeons to come and go as they please. The ferals stay close to the aviary during the day but the 2 rock pigeons are outside most of the day and only come back to sleep at night. So I'm glad I made that decision.


Thanks a lot for your good advice. How long does each step take? Can I do it from a balcony? It looks like this


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A balcony will work perfect! Can you close off the open part with a see through mesh or shadecloth so he can't get out for now? Then let him spend time on the balcony where you will keep his food and water. Also put a high perch for him in the one corner. Keep him there during daytime with you close around just in case a cat tries to get in. Bring him inside at night.

After 2 weeks or so you can remove the cover and let him go out by himself. He will need to spend time to get to know the area. Hopefully he won't be spooked and fly away. That can always happen, so it is a chance you are taking. Do you have other pigeons around? Even if he leaves, you will need to provide him with food and water.


----------



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

Marina B said:


> A balcony will work perfect! Can you close off the open part with a see through mesh or shadecloth so he can't get out for now? Then let him spend time on the balcony where you will keep his food and water. Also put a high perch for him in the one corner. Keep him there during daytime with you close around just in case a cat tries to get in. Bring him inside at night.
> 
> After 2 weeks or so you can remove the cover and let him go out by himself. He will need to spend time to get to know the area. Hopefully he won't be spooked and fly away. That can always happen, so it is a chance you are taking. Do you have other pigeons around? Even if he leaves, you will need to provide him with food and water.


Sure I can do that, yes there are lots of pigeons of his kind around our house. I will provide him food and water, although I'm both providing him with different seeds and also hand feeding him cause he still can't pick things like wheat by himself.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Are you sure its a pigeon and not a dove? Pigeons don't normally roost or nest in trees.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just make sure he is able to eat all kinds of seeds before you release him. They always eat the best tasting seeds first before moving on to the other seeds.


----------



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

beatlemike said:


> Are you sure its a pigeon and not a dove? Pigeons don't normally roost or nest in trees.


Yes, it's a rock pigeon. One of his feet had got stuck between branches of a tree, I didn't say there was a nest.


----------



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Just make sure he is able to eat all kinds of seeds before you release him. They always eat the best tasting seeds first before moving on to the other seeds.


Sure will. Thanks a lot for your help 🌷


----------

